# Doctors Appointment



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Took my daughter to the doctors today. Nothing life threating just an infected toe.

Now the new procedure at the doctors is something like this.

Day one - Phone doctors and speak to receptionist tell her the basic facts and leave a phone number where a doctors can phone you back a few hours later or the next day if you phone in the afternoon

Day two. Doctor phones you back and you give him/her the facts. In this case he decided that she need to come in to the surgery. 4pm was the appointed time.

Daughter and I turn up at the surgery at 2 minutes to 4 and let the receptionist know we were there. Not hard to do as we were the only ones in the surgery. Time goes by and a couple of people come to see the nurse. 4.15pm and I check with the receptionist that everything is ok and that the doctor knows we are there. 

Yes everything is ok but he is on the phone she send him a message to let him know we are waiting. A couple of more people arrive but they are there to see other doctors.

4.30pm comes along and again I asked is there a problem. No no problem.

Ok I ask why hasn't he called us. Ask him says the receptionist.

5.45pm comes and my daughter is called to go and see the doctor.

Doctor looks at her foot and prescribes anibiotics. Just what we expected. 

I then ask him why the delay. Turns out he has been phoning other patients to ask what is wrong with them and give them appointment if needed (see Day 1 above). Now his list was only scheduled for an hour but it took him an extra 45 mins to get through it even though he knew we were sitting in reception. I think this is very rude and would never leave anyone to wait that long after the appointed time. After all it was him that I made the appointment with.

Now my question after all of this is do you think like me?

Derek


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Triage is a good idea, but is best done by a practice nurse, leaving dr to crack on with seeing patients. Maybe you should write a letter to your gp asking him why he thinks its important for him to triage all the patients over the phone, when its prob just as quick to see every patient he's about to ring. And get a practice nurse on the case if he wants each patient triaging.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

For the same reason that they use a fancy French word to make it sound as though they are doing something vitally important.

*Triage* simply means *sorting*.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If you were a direct paying customer in the competitive private sector you wouldn't be treated that way. When you are subjected to a free-at-the-point-of-delivery service funded indirectly via taxation such courtesy and standards too readily go out of the window.

Dave


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I've had a few contacts with my local doctors/hospital consultants recently and the service has been very good.
The local receptionist always asks if a weeks time is OK or do you need to see a doctor today.
It seems to be the luck of the draw! :wink:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I went to my doctors with a sore toe,....... he said gout....i said i`ve only just come in


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I would have made it more than clear that his behavior was unacceptable - Write a letter of complaint to your local PCT and MP


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Our local surgery must be out of the ordinary.

When asking for to see the doctor at the surgery, the first question is always ' Is it urgent '

If the answer is yes then one of the doctors is contacted and you're attended to within minutes.

If the answer is no then you are asked if you wish to see a particular doctor. Then an appointment is made at the earliest possible time, usually the next day, or sometimes within two days. Never longer.

Also the doctors will often make a follow up telephone call a day or two later to check that the treatment is having some effect.

I must add that this is through the NHS. Their private patients must be treated very well.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

I dont see a problem ? you got attended to , It cost you very little except your time and pride , lets hope the Toe is on the mend .


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

silversurfa said:


> I dont see a problem ? you got attended to , It cost you very little except your time and pride , lets hope the Toe is on the mend .


What would be your reaction if you had made an appointment to buy a 50 grand motorhome, and the salesman kept you waiting for an hour and 45 minutes?

Would you still not see any problem?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

camper69 said:


> Took my daughter to the doctors today. Nothing life threating just an infected toe.
> 
> Now the new procedure at the doctors is something like this.
> 
> ...


Absolutely not acceptable.I would have blown my top after half an hour.make a complaint my friend.

steve


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> What would be your reaction if you had made an appointment to buy a 50 grand motorhome, and the salesman kept you waiting for an hour and 45 minutes?
> 
> Would you still not see any problem?


I recon if you offer your local GP 50k to see you, you could get one hell of a consultation very quickly... :lol:


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

silversurfa said:


> I dont see a problem ? you got attended to , It cost you very little except your time and pride , lets hope the Toe is on the mend .


And showed a 14 year old that they are not important. Anyway waiting for then pratice manager to phone me this morning.

Derek


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Had the call the call back from the Practice Manager.

Turns out the doctor we were seeing was the on call doctor and he had been out to see someone at their home.

I have no problem with this except we should have been told that we were going to be late going in. Also turns out that there should have been a screen showing this information in the waiting room. This screen was switch off. 

Lack of communication is the problem which Practice Manager admitted. The Practice Manager also said that they were trialling the new system due to the increased work load caused by winter flu and other associate problems. 

Anyway life move on. 

Derek


----------

